# Senior dog left at shelter by his liftime owner



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up. Californians, this guy needs you!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So very very sad......poor old guy. He looks terrified.


----------



## kateann1201 (Jan 9, 2011)

This is exactly how I got one of my shepherds. He was old, dysplastic, partially blind and deaf, with severe arthritis in his elbows and dumped at the shelter. I pulled him out and kept him cozy for his last months and he was and always will be my heart dog. 

I wish someone would help him. If he was even remotely close to me, I would take him in a heartbeat.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

Poor old guy!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

*Photo and more information about Yogi, who is 14*

Stats on Yogi:
Sex: Male
Primary Breed: GERM SHEPHERD
Age: 14 Years, 0 Months
Location: CARSON
YOGI - 14 YEARS OLD - IMPOUND ID #A4238213 - Carson Shelter - Phone: 310-523-9566 or direct line 310-527-5158 , Address: 216 W. Victoria Street, Carson, CA 90248

Continue reading on Examiner.com: Dog left to die alone at California shelter - National Dogs | Examiner.com Dog left to die alone at California shelter - National Dogs | Examiner.com


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

That makes me absolutely sick. Talk about abandoning your dog when he needs you most. As hard as it is, you have to be there at the end with your pet since that's when they need you the most.

I remember when my old stable manager was selling her barn and she had a bunch of elderly school horses that were "use-ably" lame...meaning, so long as they had 2-3 days off a week and did easy lessons, they were perfectly rideable. She chose to have them humanely euthanized rather than sold off to homes where she couldn't ensure their well-being. Some people thought she was mean or cruel, but she told me it was the last gift she could give them. Not to mention that she'd be awake nights wondering if they were okay or going to spend their last days terrified at the knacker house before being hung from a hook. 

For someone to dump their elderly dog (or cat or horse) because it's "too hard" to help them over...that to me is the most selfish thing you can do. Dump them at a shelter so their last days are spent bewildered and confused. I hope when this "owner" is at the end of HIS days, his kids drop him off at a home and never visit.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sad. I am wondering if the owner could not afford to euthanize and the cost of the disposal of the body, so he figured the shelter would take care of that for him.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Jesus, even though I have no money and no room, if I lived in that area I would take him no question. This is deplorable, how dare his owner do this to him.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up, in hopes that someone who can help will see this.


----------



## jhon smith (Feb 7, 2011)

Belly bands! basically a doggie diaper for male dogs that mark. Does he show any signs of canine cognitive dysfunction? Meds for that might help.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I emailed a couple of GSD rescues in CA, but if anyone has any other ideas please pass this along.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I hope this poor guy finds a loving home. I wish we were closer.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bump for this guy.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

According to comments following the article, Yogi has been adopted!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Just looked at the comments again. There are offers to take him, but transport is an issue and the would-be adopters have not been checked out. I think this boy is still in danger.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

This breaks my heart. Makes me wonder if Yogi has ever been loved. He certainly deserves that now. I wish I could do something


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, it looks like the comments said he has many people interested in him. I think he may have been adopted.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

In a post by Jennifer in the comments section yesterday:

"Last update I heard, from PetConnect.Us, was that Yogi was adopted this evening! I called the shelter, earlier, and they said someone was coming by tomorrow morning to give Yogi a wheelchair and that they had four other interested parties! So, with all that said, I am calling the shelter tomorrow morning and if nobody has picked up Yogi by noon, then I will trot on down there and pick him up myself! But, as far as I last heard, He was adopted this evening by a private party! So, HOORAY!! "

​


----------

